# Anyone running a Western Pro Plow Series 2???



## peter01592

I have a 2014 Tundra Platinum 6" Pro Comp Stage 2 Lift and 35" Nitto M/T

I am looking to run a Western Pro Plow Series 2 but everywhere I call is giving me a hard time that either my truck cant handle it or the tundras ultra mount bracket cant handle it which I know it can. And I want to the install myself which I get that they wouldnt want to be responsible.

Sorry I am doing this on my phone and editing is being a PITA lol. Forgot to mention I am looking at the 8' Steel blade.

Any one have pictures of a Tundra with this plow? Or any places in N.J. Central area hopefully that can help me.

I know my truck is probably too high but found online 3" or 5" Western Ultra Mount drop brackets I was planning on getting as well


----------



## to_buy

See Buddy at Van Dine's in Hackensack, if he says it won't work it won't
1-201-487-1466


----------



## adrock1412

I run an 8' poly on an 08 w/ stock skidplate, with a little modification, I have a 3" leveling kit in the front and no problems what so ever


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What is the measurements to the BOTTOM side of the bumper?


----------



## peter01592

adrock1412 said:


> I run an 8' poly on an 08 w/ stock skidplate, with a little modification, I have a 3" leveling kit in the front and no problems what so ever


Any pictures of it??


----------



## adrock1412

1olddogtwo said:


> What is the measurements to the BOTTOM side of the bumper?


13"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You're in good shape maximum adjustment is 19 in.

13 in seems a little low for truck that has a lift and 35 inch tires
My super duty with a 2 inch leveling kit is the max @ 19.


----------



## peter01592

1olddogtwo said:


> What is the measurements to the BOTTOM side of the bumper?


Sorry for the late reply. Just measured its 23"

I ordered a 5" mount drop I found online and found place that will sell me the set up they just dont want to install it which I wasnt planning on having them do anyway.


----------



## adrock1412

1olddogtwo said:


> You're in good shape maximum adjustment is 19 in.
> 
> 13 in seems a little low for truck that has a lift and 35 inch tires
> My super duty with a 2 inch leveling kit is the max @ 19.


That's with the plow up


----------



## adrock1412

Here is a picture, kind of dark though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

adrock1412 said:


> That's with the plow up


No.


----------



## peter01592

Update: I picked up the Pro Plow series 2 8' and really happy with my choice. Did the install myself, its very easy just time consumming to do it nice and clean routing the wires. I had to purchase 5" drop bracket kit I found a company makes for Westerns Ultramount 2 system. She only squats about 1/4"


----------



## mercer_me

I've been running an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra for four Winters now and it handles it great and I haven't had a single issue.


----------



## SeansLawnCareCT

mercer_me said:


> I've been running an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra for four Winters now and it handles it great and I haven't had a single issue.


I am talkign to my local fisher dealer about running a HD on my 11 crewmax rock warrior. how must ballast do you typically run?


----------



## mercer_me

SeansLawnCareCT said:


> I am talkign to my local fisher dealer about running a HD on my 11 crewmax rock warrior. how must ballast do you typically run?


I normally don't have much for ballast. But, when I do it makes quite a difference. Ideally I'd say if you could have 500 pounds it would be about perfect.


----------

